# Please help me pick songs for this website



## Hillary26

My sister's website http://www.jhannesdesign.com/ really lacks good music, of course I put the music on for her, so it is MY fault, but I want something a little different. My favorite website is Tim Schoolers, and his music is awesome, and of course I cannot find out what music he uses, even after emailing him ( says his web designer put that song on for him & he does not know ).

We are really trying to attract Seniors, but we don't know what music to use. Can you please look at My Sister's website and help out? Also, if you know what song Tim Schooler uses, can you please fill me in? 

Thanks so much :mrgreen:

Hillary


----------



## Big Mike

What is your budget for music on the web site?  There are several sources of 'Royalty Free Music' (try Google) and you can use just about any music if you pay for it.


----------



## ShaCow

I dont think it needs music to be honest...


----------



## kundalini

No offense, but this is just me.  I immediately go for the volume icon and hit mute when I pull up a website with music playing.  90% of the time I already have something playing, the other 10% I don't want to hear anything but sweet silence.


----------



## volleysnap

I'm a senior in high school and i agree that music is not necessary... unless i love the song I am going to turn it off.  I checked out tim Schoolers website and the music definitely is a little different lol.  If I were to choose, I would say go with folk alternative... maybe donavon frankenreiter or "hey ya" by obidiah parker?  it's not too jarring because it is "folk" but it is modern and teenagers will recognize it.


----------



## ironsidephoto

a third..fourth. . . another for no music on the sites. if so, make sure there's a mute button.


----------



## morydd

90% of the time if there is music on a web site, I don't look for a mute button. I simply click the "back" button and never return.


----------



## Big Mike

I think it depends on the type of site that it is.  

Wedding Photography sites, often have music...and I'd guess that the typical visitor is a woman, aged 20-35 and she wouldn't mind a little 'wedding style' music when looking at romantic photos.

If I come upon a site with music that is too fast/loud/obnoxious etc....then yes, I'll probably leave and never come back.  But if the music is of a pleasant background type...then I don't mind at all.


----------



## S2K1

I HATE music on websites, but I have 4 sisters and they all love music on sites! Guess it depends on your target market, I'd say leave it without music, but I am a guy.


----------

